# Lapierre Zesty 214 Modell 2010 gestohlen



## tozzi (10. August 2014)

Lapierre Zesty 214 Modell 2010 gestohlen:http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1679869?in=user

Hallo,

meinem Neffen wurde auf der Zeller Kerb in 64625 Bensheim an der Bergstraße sein mit Taschengeld zusammengespartes Zesty 214 gestohlen.
Tatzeit in der Nacht des 7.8. auf den 8.8.14.
Bike befindet sich fast im Originalzustand wie auf dem Beispielbild.
Wesentliche Änderungen:
- Reifen Maxxis
- Sattel in schwarz Selle San Marco
- Bärentatzenpedale Shimano Deore DX ca 20 Jahre alt in schwarz

Wäre nett, wenn Ihr ein wenig darauf achten könntet.

Grüße


----------

